# Drywall ceiling texture



## Tfeller (Jun 22, 2011)

I would like to know how to match this texture. A 8x8 square in my ceiling is rotted and needs to be replaced...


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't say for sure, but it looks like someone took a standard "stipple" texture and added a "knockdown" procedure. The pattern clearly resembles a "shag" stipple brush, but the texture is flattened rather than allowing the mud to "hang down".....


----------

